# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Hãi hùng lễ hội ăn chay tại Thái Lan

## dulichnt

Dùng que sắt, dao, kiếm… để xuyên qua cơ thể được coi là tiết mục rùng rợn nhất, nhưng lại gây ấn tượng và thu hút nhiều người xem nhất trong Lễ hội ăn chay được tổ chức thường niên tại Phuket (Thái Lan).Kỳ lễ hội ăn chay năm nay kéo dài 9 ngày, bắt đầu từ ngày 28/9 va kết thúc vào ngày 7/10 tại hòn đảo xinh đẹp Phuket của Thái Lan. Đây là lễ hội được tổ chức dành cho những người ăn chay và theo đạo Phật.


_Để tạo thêm phần hấp dẫn, lễ hội này còn tổ chức thêm một tiết mục được mô tả là “nếm cảm giác pháo nổ”._ 
Bắt đầu từ thế kỷ 19, lễ hội là nơi những người tham gia chứng tỏ đức tin với thánh thần và sức mạnh mà thần thánh đã ban cho họ để chống lại bệnh tật cũng như xua đuổi tà ma trong cơ thế.Mặc dù có tên gọi là Lễ hội ăn chay, thế nhưng hoạt động chủ yếu và được xem quan trọng nhất lại là việc những người hành lễ dùng những vật nhọn tự xuyên qua chính cơ thể mình.



Vì là lễ hội ăn chay, thế nên trong suốt thời gian diễn ra lễ hội, những người tham dự buộc phải tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt những quy tắc như không được ăn thịt, uống rượu và đặc biệt là quan hệ tình dục.Người dân nơi dây kể rằng, trong 9 ngày diễn ra lễ hội sẽ có 9 vị thần hạ thế để ban tặng yên ổn và mùa màng bội thu cho hòn đảo này vào năm sau.


Về thực chất, đây là một lễ hội tôn giáo gắn liền với những nghi lễ, các cuộc diễu hành. Ban ngày, những người hành lễ dùng các thanh sắt nhọn, gươm, đao… xuyên qua cơ thể. Còn ban đêm, những người này lại tiếp tục tham gia vào hoạt động chạy chân trần trên than hồng.Hàng năm, lễ hội này thu hút hàng ngàn khách du lịch hiếu kỳ đến thưởng thức những màn trình diễn rùng rợn.

----------

